# KDE Plasma verlernt zunehmend Deutsch

## Vrenn

Liebe Gentoo-Gemeinde.

Ich habe ein schleichend größer werdendes Problem mit meinem KDE-Plasma, das immer mehr Deutsch spricht.

Zuerst ist es mir aufgefallen, als kontact/kmail die Ordner auf englisch umstellte (statt "Posteingang" "inbox" und statt "Mülleimer" trash")

Die Menüs sind alle noch auf Deutsch.

Gut, dachte ich mir, ist kde-apps/kde4-l10n schult dran, das wegen des plasma-upgrades mit dem "minimal"-useflag laufen muss. Gibt sich sicher, wenn alles auf kde5 läuft.

Es vergeht wieder etwas Zeit und plötzlich verhalten sich die KDE5/Plasma Programme komisch. Sie sind zwar selbst in Deutsch, deren Druckdialog ist wiederum nur in Englisch. (z.B. kate, kwrite, gwenfiew je in 16.08.3, konsole in 16.08.3-r1)

Der Druckdialog der kde4-programme bleibt in Deutsch (kmail 4.14.11_pre20160211, konqueror&okular 16.08.3).

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wo ich da ansetzen kann?

Bis jetzt habe ich nur das Wiki befolgt: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide/de (nutze systemd)

Hier ein paar locale-Auszüge

```
 ~ # emerge -pv kdepim-l10n kde4-l10n kde-l10n

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" L10N="de en-GB -ar -ast -bg -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cs -da -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kdepim-l10n-16.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" L10N="de en-GB -ar -ast -bg -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cs -da -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.3:4::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" L10N="de en-GB -ar -ast -bg -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cs -da -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

 ~ # localectl | grep "System Locale"                        

   System Locale: LANG=de_AT.utf8

 ~ # locale

LANG=de_AT.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_AT.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_AT.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_AT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_AT.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_AT.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_AT.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_AT.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_AT.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_AT.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_AT.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_AT.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_AT.utf8"

LC_ALL=

 ~ # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   de_AT

  [3]   de_AT@euro

  [4]   de_AT.iso88591

  [5]   de_AT.iso885915@euro

  [6]   de_AT.utf8 *

  [7]   de_CH

  [8]   de_CH.iso88591

  [9]   de_CH.utf8

  [10]  de_DE

  [11]  de_DE@euro

  [12]  de_DE.iso88591

  [13]  de_DE.iso885915@euro

  [14]  de_DE.utf8

  [15]  deutsch

  [16]  en_GB

  [17]  en_GB.iso88591

  [18]  en_GB.utf8

  [19]  en_US

  [20]  en_US.iso88591

  [21]  en_US.utf8

  [22]  german

  [23]  POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)
```

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis.

----------

## firefly

Mit Qt5/KF5 verwendet KF5 applikation den nativen printer dialog von Qt.

Scheinbar wird dieser aber nicht übersetzt sondern nimmt fix die default sprache (English)

EDIT: scheint ein kf5/plasma bug zu sein. Wenn ich z.b. in qt-creator die sprache auf deutsch stelle und dann eine datei drucken möchte ist der druck dialog auf deutsch

----------

## firefly

Für kmail (ich verwende die 16.12.0 version) passt die Übersetzung da wird z.b. der Trash im lokalen folder "Papierkorb" genannt

Bei welchen accounts scheint das bei dir nicht zu passen?

Eventuell gibt es keine Übersetzung, weil der Ordner faktisch so heißt und eventuell nicht mehr als "Trash"/"Inbox" markiert ist wodurch kmail einen hinweis hätte das der Ordner eine besondere bedeutung hat und dadurch eventuell eine Übersetzung existiert

----------

## Vrenn

kmail nutzt POP3-Konten im lokalem Maildir-Format. Mir fällt auf, dass deren Kontext-Menü auch englisch ist, deren Reiter weiderum bis auf einen (Retrieval) auf deutsch...

Qt5/KF5 bug? NA immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige. Schade, dass Qt die LANG&co Systemvariablen ignoriert. Ob man Qt noch umbiegen kann?

----------

## hafgan

Hi,

benutze zwar kein kmail, aber ich habe das Problem auch. Z.B. bei Dolphin in der Menüleiste:

Datei | Bearbeiten | Ansicht | Gehe zu | Tools | Settings | Help

Ist nicht tragisch, aber ich wäre schon froh, wenn man das irgendwie beheben könnte.

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## firefly

 *Vrenn wrote:*   

> kmail nutzt POP3-Konten im lokalem Maildir-Format. Mir fällt auf, dass deren Kontext-Menü auch englisch ist, deren Reiter weiderum bis auf einen (Retrieval) auf deutsch...
> 
> Qt5/KF5 bug? NA immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige. Schade, dass Qt die LANG&co Systemvariablen ignoriert. Ob man Qt noch umbiegen kann?

 

Ich verwende selbst default english als sprache deshalb ist es für mich kein Problem.

AFAIK verwendet Qt die locale einstellung aber anscheinend wird im kontext einer kde plasma 5 session bzw. innerhalb einer kf5 app dieses Einstellung überschrieben, damit Qt die gleiche sprache verwendet wie in der plasma session eingestellt.

Jup wenn ich qt-creator unter z.b. fluxbox starte (mit LC_ALL=de_DE) dann ist es auf deutsch.

Scheinbar ist es wirklich kein Qt plugin von KF5/Plasma welches dieses Verhalten überschreibt und scheinbar das nicht korrekt macht.

----------

## Vrenn

Das ist bei mir wieder komplett in Deutsch (Version 16.08.3 Unter:

KDE Frameworks 5.26.0

Qt 5.6.2 (kompiliert gegen 5.6.1))

Seltsam, die gtk-Programme scheinen aber nicht betroffen zu sein.

----------

## Vrenn

```
vrenn@pc ~ $ export LC_ALL="de_AT.utf8"

vrenn@pc ~ $ echo $LC_ALL

de_AT.utf8

vrenn@pc ~ $ kwrite
```

 kwrite immer noch auf Deutsch

Druckerdialog immer noch auf Englisch.

Mit "de_DE" vollständigkeithalber auch probiert, genauso.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich kein Englisch verstehe, aber erklär das mal jemanden der dir über die Schulter schaut und Linux noch nicht kennt...

----------

## mike155

Welche Version von dev-qt/qttranslations ist installiert?

Ich hatte nach dem Wechsel zu Qt5 zuerst auch Dialoge mit englischen Texten. Irgendwann habe ich bemerkt, dass ich noch eine alte Version von dev-qt/qttranslations installiert hatte. Nachdem ich einmal händisch ein Update auf die Version 5 dieses Pakets erzwungen hatte, erschienen die Dialog-Texte (insbesondere der Drucken-Dialog) wieder auf Deutsch.

----------

## Vrenn

das war es! zumindest für den Druckerdialog. Manche Einträge sind immer noch englisch (kwrite, Save as Encoding, kmail Lokale Ordner und deren Kontextmenüs).

qttranslations war nur in der 4.8.6-r1, nicht aber in der 5.6.2er Variante installiert

ein equery von qttranslations zeigt nur

```
$ equery d qttranslations

 * These packages depend on qttranslations:

dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r2 (~dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6)
```

Da scheint eine Abhängigkeit bei qtcore-5 zu fehlen.

Vielen Dank auf jedenfall für die Hilfe!

Mal sehen wann der Rest deutsch wird, vielleicht durch Neustart?

----------

## firefly

Ich habe eventuell eine anderen/weiteren grund gefunden.

Frage: Welchen paket manager verwendet ihr (emerge/portage oder einen anderen)

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Vrenn wrote:*   

> das war es! zumindest für den Druckerdialog. Manche Einträge sind immer noch englisch (kwrite, Save as Encoding, kmail Lokale Ordner und deren Kontextmenüs).
> 
> qttranslations war nur in der 4.8.6-r1, nicht aber in der 5.6.2er Variante installiert
> 
> ein equery von qttranslations zeigt nur
> ...

 Also ich habe mich bei mir einmal umgeschaut, und da ist alles auf deutsch. Sowohl in den Programmen (kwrite, kate, gwenview u.s.w.) als auch in PIM.

Das einzige, was ich finden konnte, ist der Ordner mit den gespeicherten Suchanfragen in KMail, der nach wie vor mit "Search" benannt ist. Aber ansonsten ist alles prima hier, egal ob ich eine QT- oder GTK-Anwendung starte.

Es lohnt also zumindest in der Hinsicht nach vorne zu schauen.  :Wink:  (Bei mir laufen kde-apps-16.12.0 auf qt-5.7.1)

----------

## Vrenn

Bei kdepim:4 bin ich ganz entspannt. Da mussten wir ja (z.B. per Profil) das minimal-useflag bei den Sprachpaketen setzen, damit die mit den kf5-Paketen auf eine Platte passen. Dass sich das wirklich bessert ist gut zu hören.

----------

## firefly

Was ist mit meiner Frage?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Was ist mit meiner Frage?

 portage-2.3.3

----------

## Vrenn

emerge --version

Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64

----------

## firefly

Ok dann ist es nicht das Problem was ich hatte. Ich verwende paludis als paketmanager.

Aber ein Teil des Problems betrifft vermutlich auch euch.

kde5 eclass verwendet intern die variable LINGUAS um festzustellen welche übersetzungen von einem kde paket (z.b. systemsettings prüft welche welche Sprachen verfügbar sind indem es schaut in welche sprache seine eigene Übersettzungsdatei verfügbar ist) installiert werden sollen.

Und zwar bei den paketen, welche selbst nicht angeben, dass die Übersetzungen anbieten (keine L10N use flags)

Kann es sein das Ihr bei der Umstellung von LINGUAS auf L10N die LINGUAS variable aus der make.conf entfernt habt?

Denn dadurch würde für die meisten kde-framework pakete die Übersetzungen nicht mit installiert. z.b. Die texte für Drucken/Druckvorschau in kate/kwrite sind nicht bestandteil des kde-l10n pakets sondern bestandteil eines kde-framework paketes.

----------

## Vrenn

Ich sollte mal ausmisten aber...

```
LINGUAS="de de_AT de_DE en en_GB"

L10N="de de-AT en en-GB"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LANGUAGE="de_AT.UTF-8"

LANG="de_AT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_AT.UTF-8"
```

Vielleicht sollte ich LC_ALL löschen, mal ausklammern. Den gentoo-wiki habe ich ja kontrolliert.

(https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide/de)

----------

## firefly

 *Vrenn wrote:*   

> Ich sollte mal ausmisten aber...
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS="de de_AT de_DE en en_GB"
> 
> ...

 

Steht das alles in der make.conf?

AFAIK wird für die lokalisierung (nur für den bau von Paketen) in der make.conf nur

L10N und LINGUAS

benötigt.

Wobei die Variable L10N LINGUAS ersetzten soll.

Aber so wie ich das sehe passt es im grunde -> Bei dir sollten alle kde/kf5 programme auf deutsch sein

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Kann es sein das Ihr bei der Umstellung von LINGUAS auf L10N die LINGUAS variable aus der make.conf entfernt habt?

 Seufz, was meine make.conf angeht, bin ich ein Messy... Aber immerhin habe ich den Sprachkram halbwegs aufgeräumt, also noch beide Variablen drin:

```
 ~ $ grep de[-_]DE /etc/portage/make.conf

L10N="de de-DE en en-GB en-US"

LINGUAS="de de_DE en en_GB en_US"
```

@Vrenn:

Also LANGUAGE, LANG und LC_ALL sind environment variablen, die doch in der make.conf eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben?

LC_ALL würde ich nie irgendwo setzen, außer auf der Kommandozeile vor einem Befehl um mit LC_ALL=C die Standardausgabe zu erzwingen.

Die generelle Spracheinstellung kann man heutzutage ja zum Glück mit eselect machen:

```
 ~ $ sudo eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   de_DE

  [3]   de_DE@euro

  [4]   de_DE.iso88591

  [5]   de_DE.iso885915@euro

  [6]   de_DE.utf8 *

  [7]   de_DE.utf8@euro

  [8]   deutsch

  [9]   en_US

  [10]  en_US.iso88591

  [11]  en_US.utf8

  [12]  german

  [13]  POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)
```

----------

## firefly

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   Kann es sein das Ihr bei der Umstellung von LINGUAS auf L10N die LINGUAS variable aus der make.conf entfernt habt? Seufz, was meine make.conf angeht, bin ich ein Messy... Aber immerhin habe ich den Sprachkram halbwegs aufgeräumt, also noch beide Variablen drin:
> 
> ```
>  ~ $ grep de[-_]DE /etc/portage/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

Wenn bei dir kde plasma und kde anwendungen komplett auf deutsch sind dann hast du da Problem nicht.

Das Problem entsteht, wenn die LINGUAS variable nicht mit den selben werten gefüllt ist wie L10N. Den Grund habe ich schon genannt.

----------

## Vrenn

Gut, die von Yamakuzure kritisierten Variablen habe ich schon rausgeschmissen, vermutlich noch Relikte von kde2-Zeiten mitgeschleppt...

```
LINGUAS="de de_AT de_DE en en_GB"

L10N="de de-AT en en-GB"
```

habe ich geändert in 

```
LINGUAS="de de_AT de_DE en en_GB"

L10N="de de-AT de-DE en en-GB"
```

(de-DE fehlte, aber das sollte es ja nicht wirklich sein oder?)

Jetzt stimmen sie auf jedenfall genau überein.

  [6]   de_AT.utf8 * ist wie im Gentoo-wiki beschrieben per eselect gesetzt, es setzt aber nicht die LANGUAGE-Variable. Braucht die wirklich kein ebuild mehr?

----------

## firefly

 *Vrenn wrote:*   

> Gut, die von Yamakuzure kritisierten Variablen habe ich schon rausgeschmissen, vermutlich noch Relikte von kde2-Zeiten mitgeschleppt...
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS="de de_AT de_DE en en_GB"
> 
> ...

 

AFAIK nicht relevant fürs bauen. LANGUAGE wird aber z.b. von Qt/kf5 apps ausgewerted.

Ich habe default english, wenn ich z.b. kate mit LANGUAGE=de starte dann ist es auf deutsch

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Vrenn wrote:*   

>   [6]   de_AT.utf8 * ist wie im Gentoo-wiki beschrieben per eselect gesetzt, es setzt aber nicht die LANGUAGE-Variable. Braucht die wirklich kein ebuild mehr?

 LANGUAGE wird durch Systemeinstellungen->Regionaleinstellungen->Sprache->Bevorzugte Sprachen eingestellt.

Bei mir stehen unter Bevorzugte Sprachen:DeutschBritish EnglishAmerican English und die Variable enthält:

```
 $ echo "LANG: \"$LANG\" ; LANGUAGE: \"$LANGUAGE\""

LANG: "de_DE.utf8" ; LANGUAGE: "de:en_GB:en_US"
```

----------

